# pkg install audacity -> not found



## fredvs (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello.

I try to install audio/audacity on FreeBSD-Ghost with `pkg install audacity` but I get a error message: ->  _pkg: ../latest/All/audacity-2.1.0_2.txz not found_.

And, indeed, on ../latest/All/ there is only _audacity-2.1.2_1.txz._

And I did a update of the repository.
So maybe the repository is not up-to-date on your server ?

Fred.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Mar 3, 2016)

There is no "FreeBSD-Ghost." GhostBSD is a separate project, so this rule applies.



fredvs said:


> So maybe the repository is not up-to-date on your server ?



How could that be? 2.1.2 is a later version than 2.1.0...


----------



## fredvs (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello.

`pkg update -f`-> did the trick.

PS: To administrator: Why my earlier post was removed (it was exactly the same than this: pkg update -f) ?

Fre;D


----------

